# Hobby R/C Controller questions



## KVBarkley (Jan 9, 2009)

Does anyone know if they make the generic R/C controllers (like for the RailBoss) with a provision to change frequencies (crystals) on the fly. I think that you can control more than one train with the same controller that way.

I am thinking of getting a three channel one to control the whistle, too.


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Not that I know of. 

Also, the present version of the RailBoss does not have sound trigger outputs. The next version, the "Enhanced RailBoss R/C" will have sound trigger outputs along with some other new features. It will still utilize the standard 2-channel radios. 

Edit: By the way, I have discovered a couple of things about these radios. The Futaba Attack does not have interchangeable crystals. The frequency is fixed to whatever channel you purchase it as. The Hi-Tec Ranger does have interchangeable crystals, but to the best of my knowledge, you can't buy them anywhere (please correct me if I'm wrong here. I would like to know). Of course you can buy the transmitter and receiver for about the same price as a receiver alone, so in theory you could have a bunch of xmitter at different frequencies. Just a hassle to keep track of what is going on.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By KVBarkley on 02/03/2009 2:29 PM
Does anyone know if they make the generic R/C controllers (like for the RailBoss) with a provision to change frequencies (crystals) on the fly. I think that you can control more than one train with the same controller that way.

I am thinking of getting a three channel one to control the whistle, too.



Also not that I know of.

The *EVOLUTION R/C *ESC's already have sound system triggers built in, and only require a regular 2 stick R/C to get fantastic range speed/direction control plus two sound triggers.

Crystals to change frequencies are usually available from specialist R/C suppliers such as Tower Hobbies.

Another way to have two trains on the one TX is to use a four channel rig. These are also quite low cost. One stick (which has two channels) would run one loco, the other stick (which has another two channels) would run another loco.
Although it is possible to run two separate trains from one TX on two separate sticks I do not recommend it unless the trains are on separate loops.

Although not essential to get good range, the Spektrum DX5E 2.4 Ghz system can bind multiple receivers to one TX. This means that you could have multiple locos all reacting as an MU set up.


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Correction: Having said that you can't purchase crystals for the Hi-Tec Ranger, I decided to take a closer look at mine. I thought it was a special little module that you had to buy. But in fact, it is the same crystal you would buy for the receiver. It just sits in a plastic case/handle that makes it easy to remove.


----------



## KVBarkley (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks. 

I was thinking of getting the three channel and making my own little PicAXE thingy to monitor the third channel. 10% PW from the servo channel would operate an intermittent relay (for 1 sec or so) 90% would toggle a relay until the next 90% signal was detected. 

But if a new, improved RailBoss is coming...


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

You could use Tony's Evolution system with Futaba radios. My Futaba 2 channel radio changes frequency with a crystal. I use it in my sailboat, without Tony's Evolution system.


----------



## KVBarkley (Jan 9, 2009)

Yeah, I know that you can change the frequency easily by switching the crystal, but what I would like is the ability to have an A/B Crystal switch on the transmitter so that I can control multiple trains with one transmitter at the same time: Get one train going, switch the crystal, start train B, switch the crystal, blow whistle on train A. (repeat) 

(Nice Boat!) 

ETA:
I know that my request is much more practical for trains than planes - you can't very well leave your plane uncontrolled for a few minutes while you play with another one!

Keith


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I, personally, don't think this would be a good idea. I have tried controlling two trains (double-headed Live Steamers) with two separate R/C transmitters (one set up for my left hand and one set up for my right hand) and was unable to get my single brain to determine with any repeatability which transmitter was controlling which Locomotive. I can't believe adding the complexity of a switch to one transmitter would make it any easier to remember which way the switch is thrown controls which locomotive... even when not in the panic mode of needing to stop one of the trains from "T-bone"ing the other at the crossover! 

I guess, with some practice, I could get better at it, but I found it way too frustrating to practice any more that a couple of minutes. Maybe it would help if the locomotive/trains were radically different colors and the switch had a LARGE flag at each position of the same colors indicating which train was now under control. 

I know people do it with other remote train control systems, but I have also seen the utter panic when they key in the wrong number for the train or switch they want to control... maybe an adrenaline junkie likes that sort of thing, but not me.


----------



## KVBarkley (Jan 9, 2009)

I other words, you are saying that this sounds like the perfect tool for Gomez Addams! 8^)

(Hmm, given the state of track electronics in the '60s Could you even have a Gomez Addams like head-on collision?)

Keith


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Keith, 
Better minds than me might refute this but to have an un-controlled or "un-monitered" reciever in a locomotive (swithcing freq's at the transmitter) would leave the un-monitered loco open to any "interference" or "glitching" that may happen by. Also not ALL recievers and or speed control systems will continue on the last recieved command although many do. 

As for Gomez Addams, Lionel ran three rails so it wasn't electronics but rather simple A/C control. Pretty simple really. 

Chas


----------



## KVBarkley (Jan 9, 2009)

"As for Gomez Addams, Lionel ran three rails so it wasn't electronics but rather simple A/C control. Pretty simple really. " 

Yes, but could you have trains going opposite directions on the same track at the same time?


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I think you want a train R/C control. I do that all the time with my TE. Any of the others can do that too.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Keith I have suggested above how to do what you want. 
Although, like Charles said, trying to control two separate trains at the same time on the same track is not easy. 
Most of the proprietary R/C systems have that ability but you hear of very few operators who actually do it on a regular basis. 
From my past experience there will be tears when the inevitable crashes happen.


----------



## KVBarkley (Jan 9, 2009)

I now understand it was a bad idea, just making things clear. I agree that TE seems to be the way to go, but I am trying to A: get away spending as little as posible and B: up the geek level a bit by adding my own sound trigger.


----------



## c nelson (Dec 18, 2008)

* (A) * I'd just buy me a few of the EVO Throttles, and go from there if you are wanting low cost (2 stick or pistol radio)...trigger sounds/lights with 2nd stick... 

* (B) * You're gonna get there "Geek +" with RC/Batt anyways! 

(didn't ask) if you feel so inclined to go multi trains on one radio...why not use the RCS TX-24 with a few Elite Throttles in the locos?... 

cale


----------

